# Hunting Kamas Unit #7



## Mikeb (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi I am new to this web site, I need a little help I am going to hunt in kamas unit #7 for deer. I have no idea were to go or what area to hunt in. I have never been hunting and i am excited to go. Any pointers will help.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome! I understand that the Kamas unit has almost ALL private land, so you'll have to find some landowners who will give you permission to hunt. Good luck!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is the link to the detailed dicription of the Kamas unit. GREAT info.

Half the unit is public, BUT the majority of deer liv on private ..

Reed this and learn ALOT about unit #7, Kamas.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/range/pdf/wmu07/mu07introsum.pdf


----------



## Mikeb (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot this is real nice. Is there real good spots to hunt on public land? This is the first time I have every been hunting for deer. I want it to be good. Are there any good pointers to track the deer?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's the deal Mikeb, I'll point ya in the right direction,
BUT, I want a moose report from ya. Want to know if ya see 
any good bulls.................

Here's the unit map. If I were u, I'd look for deer around Elder hollow.
On the DWR wildlife managment unit....;-)....

http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_boundary.php?boundary_id=611


----------



## crod (Jul 18, 2013)

Take a look at the east side of your zone. Go up Mirror Lake Highway, identify your boundry, park the truck, and get in the woods away from the road!!! There are plenty of deer to be had, lots of lazy hunters (car/atv) work a little harder than those guys, and you should be just fine.


----------



## Mikeb (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks goofy Elk and Crod this will help a lot. What is the best place to look for the deer or signs of them. Like open fields,tree lines, sage brush. what type of grazing areas?
What time of the day is the best to be out scouting and tracking, or should I say what time do they get up and move around to eat and drink? any thing will out a lot this will be my first hunt ever and in Utah. Thanks for all of your help


----------



## crod (Jul 18, 2013)

You will see tons of does, but don't let that get you excited the bucks know your looking for them. First and most importantly GET AWAY FROM ROADS/ ATV'S/ AND OTHER HUNTERS... GET INTO THE WOODS, DON'T BE LAZY. Look for wet areas with cover, aspen groves. East facing slopes in the morning hunting from an elevated position (ridgetop), west facing slope at dusk from a lower position... Let the deer move into you. Get some good optics, and a lot of patience. Hunt hard early and late, get to your AM spot before legal shooting time, and stay at your PM spot until dark. Mid-day (10-2) is a good time for a nap or a little fishing, but the deer aren't going to be moving much or at all.


----------



## Mikeb (Aug 3, 2013)

Update,so I have two of buddy's that are going with me on my hunt.One of the guys was born and raised in Kamas, and knows a lot of people there
and we get to hunt some private land and even get to stay in a cabin up there. Thanks for all the info I have gotten from this site. I will put up some updates as I go.


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

Good luck on your hunt


----------



## Jbot (Sep 2, 2013)

Also hunting this unit, first time in the area but not first deer hunt. Got a cabin to stay in near smith moorehouse. Going to be sweet. Best advise I got for you aside from what everyone else has, is go up prior to the hunt a month or two and do some scouting. Find some areas that look promising and also have a good abundance of deer. They are in there, just gotta be patient and find them. If you find them before, a lot of chances are they will still be in the same area during the hunt, just a little more skiddish due to the constant pressure and the abundance of firearms going off. Just put the pressure on and find the big boy that you want. GOOOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## mountains4me (Sep 27, 2013)

Goofy Elk, I saw a nice bull moose up shingle creek canyon on the north side of 150. I walked right by it and it didn't even get up out of its bed. I saw some elk and a moose. Too bad since I am hunting deer.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

THANX!!!!!!.....Good to know.

Welcome to the forum moutains4me:!:

There was a pretty good bull there last year crossing 150 from Shingle creek
to the Soapstone side (Provo River) regularly ....

His antlers were a bit mis-matched , I believe it was his right side slightly
longer than the left .... may-be a 37-38 inch bull. he was a 9x10.
Could this be the same bull you saw mountains4me?


----------

